# Need a long-term rental in VA



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Long story short, we lost our home to foreclosure about 3.5 years ago. I put a wanted ad on CL and was lucky enough to find a place with 3 acres, enough for us, our dogs, cats and chickens, and also bought a couple of goats. The owner of that place lost it to foreclosure last year, so I again placed an ad on CL and found our current home, a 64-acre farm, with the understanding that it was to be long-term (I asked ahead of time). However, when I asked the owner in July about renewing our lease, she informed us she would renew for 6 months, but that she's putting it up for sale in the spring and we have to be out by the end of March. She's asking far more than we can afford, so I've been on the hunt for another place that will allow us to keep our dogs, cats, chickens, goats and hogs (the hogs were sent our way by the current landlady earlier this year). We had a place lined up, but the owners have to come up with a large downpayment on the house they're buying, so now they're going to have to continue trying to sell. I've posted on CL numerous times, but homeowners just don't seem to want to rent to people with animals, even when the place they have up for rent has acreage. I don't want to have to give up all of my animals, and would be absolutely miserable in a townhouse or apartment situation.

We're looking for something in Louisa/Fluvanna/Greene/Albemarle/Orange/Madison that will offer a long-term lease (no danger of foreclosure or sale) for AT LEAST 3 years.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have a lead for you but I was curious how much she wanted for the 64 acres?


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

sdnapier said:


> i don't have a lead for you but i was curious how much she wanted for the 64 acres?


$525,000. The house was built in 1900 and needs to be completely restored.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want to Lease a property for three years, that is how I would run the ad on CL. Then, as long as your Lease Agreement is a three year lease, you should be fine. Otherwise, the future is unknown for most folks, as circumstances can change.

I'll add that if your credit has been repaired, and you have a good rental history, contacting a reputable Property Manager who handles farm properties, would be an option.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> If you want to Lease a property for three years, that is how I would run the ad on CL. Then, as long as your Lease Agreement is a three year lease, you should be fine. Otherwise, the future is unknown for most folks, as circumstances can change.
> 
> I'll add that if your credit has been repaired, and you have a good rental history, contacting a reputable Property Manager who handles farm properties, would be an option.


Nothing longer than a one-year lease is legal in VA.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

harvestmoonfarm said:


> Nothing longer than a one-year lease is legal in VA.


Are you sure about that? I do not think there is a term for a certain amount of years.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Rocktown Gal said:


> Are you sure about that? I do not think there is a term for a certain amount of years.


I had read it somewhere once before in my search for info, but can't find it now. Maybe that's not the case. <shrugs>


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My DH's exW signed a 2-year lease recently here in VA, so I don't think that's accurate. 

Most landlords don't WANT to sign a long-term lease because it restricts THEM from being able to sell if they need to, makes it difficult to get rid of tenants who cause trouble, etc. Usually they'll give you a 1-year lease for that reason.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

bluemoonluck said:


> My DH's exW signed a 2-year lease recently here in VA, so I don't think that's accurate.
> 
> Most landlords don't WANT to sign a long-term lease because it restricts THEM from being able to sell if they need to, makes it difficult to get rid of tenants who cause trouble, etc. Usually they'll give you a 1-year lease for that reason.


Rented Homes are regularly sold, and the Lease must be honored by the Buyer. In some cases, when the Home is purchased as an Investment Property, to rent, anyway, a Buyer is sometimes happy to find a longer term Tenant residing there (as long as the Tenant is properly caring for the property). All properly drawn Lease/Rental Agreements allow provisions for the termination of the Lease. The length of the Lease makes no difference in that regard. Evictions aren't fun, but done through the same process regardless of the length of the Lease. Going after a Tenant for the remainder of the Lease is another subject altogether. Most Tenants don't want to sign more than a 1 yr Lease, due to being bound to it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Real estate unencumbered by leases has more potential buyers. My parents purchased a hone in Cleveland in 1952; it was a duplex and there was a tenant which they did not want (they needed the entire house for the family) so I suspect, even back then, they negotiated a lower price for the inconvenience then worried a lot about whether they could get the person out at the end of the agreement. It's probably perfectly legal to have a long term lease on a property in any state; indeed the Uniform Commercial Code requires that any real estate transaction that extends past a year must be in writing. Owners who are considering marketing their property do not want to enter into long term commitments. One way you can get around this and, it probably won't work in your favor, is to allow a new owner to set the rent; if they are buying an investment only then you may be able to stay IF you can afford the new rent.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> Real estate unencumbered by leases has more potential buyers. My parents purchased a hone in Cleveland in 1952; it was a duplex and there was a tenant which they did not want (they needed the entire house for the family) so I suspect, even back then, they negotiated a lower price for the inconvenience then worried a lot about whether they could get the person out at the end of the agreement. It's probably perfectly legal to have a long term lease on a property in any state; indeed the Uniform Commercial Code requires that any real estate transaction that extends past a year must be in writing. Owners who are considering marketing their property do not want to enter into long term commitments. One way you can get around this and, it probably won't work in your favor, is to allow a new owner to set the rent; if they are buying an investment only then you may be able to stay IF you can afford the new rent.


We have to be out *before* the house is even put on the market.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

harvestmoonfarm said:


> We have to be out *before* the house is even put on the market.


If you have lease, no you don't. Month to month? Yes. Hope you can find a place to rent from someone who isn't selling soon.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> However, when I asked the owner in July about renewing our lease, she informed us she would renew for 6 months, but that she's putting it up for sale in the spring and we have to be out by the end of March.


From what you wrote in your OP, yes, you have to be out when your Lease expires. It is good you are looking now and I wish you the best in your search!


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Our current lease is up at the end of March. She'll be putting the house on the market once we're gone. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------

